# 17 weeks and 6 days with opening cervix ~ FINAL UPDATE PAGE 19



## Semanthia

Little back story first:
I had crazy cycles so I had an ultrasound to see how far along I am. During the ultrasound the tech noticed that I have a short cervix (only by a few cm).
So I had another ultrasound to remeasure my cervix and they noticed now that it is opening (looked like a lot to me). 

So NOW I have to go to a specialist and find out why it is happening and if they can do anything:cry:
I am really scared. My doctor found it strange that my cervix is opening and yet I am not having any tightening of the abdomen, bleeding, or water breaking.
My husband is at work right now and I have been bawling my eyes out all day. I have seen baby, I have even felt baby and love baby so much already. I don't want to lose it. I don't understand why this is happening. I feel a little embarrassed that my body is failing to do what it was made to do. I wish I hadn't told anyone I was pregnant now because I don't want to have to face them with bad news.
Now I have to get an amniocentesis, I hate needles so it will not be fun at all.

I am so scared of losing baby.


----------



## ermm23a

Aww!!! Don't assume the worst right now. Wait until you have some more info before thinking the worst. 

So sorry this is happening. Keep us posted.


----------



## Babyface179

Didn't want to read and run. I am not familiar with this kind of thing but I wanted to wish you good luck. I hope that everything works out perfectly. Also, my friend had an amnio and said it was over and done with so quickly and only very slightly uncomfortable. Good luck and I am sorry I can't be more helpful. I'm sure others on here will have a better idea than me and will be able to offer advice/reassurance. X


----------



## Lallie

You poor thing. I can't offer any advice, but can imagine how worried you must be and want to send you my best wishes that you and bub are going to be just fine, and a hug xx


----------



## Pippin

Awwww love don't feel embarrassed, :hug: so sorry you are going through this. I hope they can help. xxx


----------



## ermm23a

When do you go see the specialist? And have they put you on bedrest or anything in the mean time?


----------



## theresarhuebb

awww god bless you with hope and that the lil one stays put thinking of you! keep us posted x


----------



## mummy2lola

Oh babe that's got to b terrifying,hopefully it's nothing and they can sort things out for u xxx


----------



## Emilyc

Hello hun, have a look in Gestational Complications incomplete cervix thread lots of help and advice there (hugs) xx


----------



## charliejo

I hope it going ok? Can they stop you going into early labour- I think they can give you something for it? WOuld rest help? Keeping your feet up?


----------



## Jessicax5

I'm sorry you are going through this and hopefully the dilation will stop... Why will they perform an amnio though (sorry if that's a dumb ?) ?


----------



## Chase

There are lots of things they can do hun and it is good that they have spotted it now. I would get advice from the gestational complications thread, but in my experience I would ask about stitch, progesterone, infections, bed rest and regular scanning. I am sending your baby some stay put vibes and good luck with your amnio. X


----------



## Semanthia

ermm23a said:


> When do you go see the specialist? And have they put you on bedrest or anything in the mean time?

I have an appointment to see the specialist tomorrow morning. I am just going to try and have a relaxing evening with my hubby. Maybe order some take out and watch some movies. Tomorrow may make me feel better or worse. I guess we will just have to see.


----------



## Semanthia

charliejo said:


> I hope it going ok? Can they stop you going into early labour- I think they can give you something for it? WOuld rest help? Keeping your feet up?

We will probably discuss our options tomorrow when we see the specialist. My doctor mentioned possibly being put on bed rest or even hospitalized. I have been just trying to take it easy. I laid in bed crying for a few hours.


----------



## Semanthia

Jessicax5 said:


> I'm sorry you are going through this and hopefully the dilation will stop... Why will they perform an amnio though (sorry if that's a dumb ?) ?

Not a dumb question, even though my doctor explained it I'm still confused. My doctor said they want to check and see if there is a genetic defect in the baby that is causing this to happen.


----------



## NikoleRae

They noticed at my 20 week appt my cervix was almost 100% effaced and dialating. I had a rescue cerclage placed (cervical stitch) and was on complete bedrest. I was given progesterone shots and meds to prevent labor. I know exactly how you feel, but I made it to 29 weeks before I had my lil boy, just two days ago!! He is healthy and I am so blessed. If they wouldve found my cervix at 17 weeks, I wouldve went further than 29 weeks, but when they found my problem I was in serious risk of going into labor. After my dr appt, they rushed me straight to the hospital and I was laid out on the O.R. bed getting my stitch. The fact that they sent you home and referred you to a specialist tells me it hasn't shortened to badly. Good luck, and I know its hard but just relax and take it easy!


----------



## kelzyboo

Awww this sounds scary hun but there's loads of things they can do these days, rest rest rest and rest some more!!!

Sending prayers and happy vibes, hope it all goes as it should xx


----------



## soon to be 3

that really is nasty hun i kind of know how you feel ihad a op on my cervix and i am now 17weeks pregnant and have to wait until I'm 23weeks till they will do a scan to see if my cervix is opening so I'm soooo worried but i know you must be suffering more to know that urn is open i know they can put a stitch in my ob told me so maybe that's what they will do for you and then they take it out just before labour and it really dose help all i can say for now is make sure u have complet bed rest until you know where u stand let us know how you get on i know this is easier said then done but try not to stress so much it wont do u any good take care i wish u all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## CandyApple19

goodluck my sweetheart..id be terrified


----------



## Sherri81

Sounds like Incompetant Cervix to me. I'm no Dr but here are some suggestions. They can do a cerclage on a cervix that is just starting to open. After about 15 weeks, they consider it a rescue cerclage. I just had a preventative cerclage placed on the 13th at 13.5 weeks pregnant. This was to try to prevent changes from happening. I also have a short cervix, at 3.2 cms max.

Placing a cerclage before you have dilated completely, with membranes bulging, is ideal, however, I have heard of them having to place 'rescue' cerclages on women who's membranes are bulging already. The 2 main types of cerclage are a McDonald, in which they stitch through the bottom portion of your cervix which extends into your vagina. The Sharodkur is placed about halfway up, and requires more disection of the tissue to place it.

Keeping your feet up as much as possible is beneficial. You want to reduce the load on your cervix, as it can open under pressure. With my last pregnancy, with a McDonald suture, I was not on bedrest of any sort, and was doing fine. I contracted an infection after an internal exam, which resulted in my pre term labour. I was not told to do bedrest yet with this suture in, but I have chosen to take it easy anyways.

Your situation is not without hope, and is still salvagable.

So take it easy until you see your Dr. I have never heard of a genetic disease being the cause of Incompetant Cervix. There are mechanical reasons for a cervix to fail, and it has nothing to do with you being a failure personally. Sometimes they just ripen and thin prematurely, and sometimes they are just naturally weak. If a mother took the anti miscarriage meds back in the 60's, her daughter will have a greater chance of having a weak cervix. So if your mom took DTS (I think that's what it is), then this could be a reason. But no matter what the reason... its not your fault. It is solveable if caughte early enough. I think, right now, you are in an okay position to get this fixed.

Good luck, and yes, there is a thread about Incompetant Cervix in the Gestation Complications thread.


----------



## Chocciebutton

They can put a stitch in the cervix.....the hospital have warned me that I may need this, they are scanning me next week...transvaginal scan to check my cervix and again at 24 weeks to make sure it is ok as I had some of my cervix removed as I had early cancer of the cervix 3 years ago. They said it is very successfull in most cases. google 'cerclage'
as this is what it is called. :flower:


----------



## Semanthia

Thank you ladies for all your support and stories. I started crying reading the similar stories you shared and it has given me hope.
I will post an update tomorrow after my appointment with the specialist.


----------



## Semanthia

Sorry my comment posted twice.


----------



## RebeccaR19

I hope everything goes well for you! Hopefully, they can just stitch it up and you can go back to normal. :)


----------



## AmyLouise89

Just wanted to let you know I went through something similar but we didn't catch mine in time..I went into full blown labor at 19 weeks 3 days and had to deliver. I'm 10 weeks preg now and this ob thinks i might have incompetent cervix but says he can't "diagnose" it until i've lost at least 2 babies. Good luck tomorrow! Hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## nkbapbt

I hope everything goes well tomorrow. As others have said they could very well do a cerclage. I was in your exact shoes with my son, my cervix opened and before they could do anything about it though I was in labor. 

If your cervix is over 3cm that's normal though on the shorter side of the scale 3 to 5cm is normal, everything I have read and been told anything under 2.5cm is when they worry and consider it actually "short". Mine is just 3cm and even still with my history of preterm birth they are not stitching my cervix.

Its really good you are not in labor and your membranes are not bulging these are GOOD things! 

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## CLH_X3

hope everything is ok!!


----------



## MaisieJune

When is it that you're seeing a specialist? They might suggest you have an op to put a stitch in your cervix. I lost a lil boy at 18 weeks before due to a problem with my cervix and I was close to losing my second baby at 21 weeks but my consultant did the op for me and I went all the way to 39 weeks and had him then by planned c-section. I was put on progesterone pessaries up until 32 weeks.

When I lost my first lil boy I hadn't read anything about short cervix so I had no idea what was going on. I would suggest highly that you rest. Alot of women are put on bedrest.


----------



## Semanthia

I'm on my way to the specialist now. My stomach is in knots.


----------



## CeeCee2010

Hi hun, My mam had the same thing with me and ended up giving birth 10 days overdue to a 9 and a half pound baby me! She was closely monitored throughout and I'm not going to lie some times were a little worrying but that was nearly 25 years ago! Medical care has improved so so much since then! I wish I could make you feel better but I shall send a big hug and prayers you and bubba's way X


----------



## rensben

Hi hun,

It does sound like incompetent cervix. I had it with my first and thank god they caught it in time. At 20 weeks my cervix was almost gone and I would have gone into labour shortly after. The baby would never have survived. They put an emergency stitch in at 20 weeks and I was on strict bed rest for 10 weeks when I went into labour and gave birth to a little boy. He stayed in the hospital for 2 months but he is just fine and is as perfect as can be! It sounds like they have caught it early enough in your case and they should be able to put a stitch in fairly easily. It doesn't mean there is something wrong with the baby. The cervix can open without any contractions if it is a true incompetent cervix. I know it all sounds scary but trust in your doctors and do what they say. I hope everything works out for you. Take good care!


----------



## rensben

double post


----------



## nkbapbt

Updates?!


----------



## Cloe

You are in my thoughts and I hope everything turns out well for you!!! :hugs: Please keep us posted. Crossing my fingers and toes for you! :flower:

:hug:

Cloe :shipw:


----------



## FEDup1981

Hey hun. Just wanted to tell you i had an amnio yesterday, and i was terrified. I cried my eyes out in the run up to it, but honestly i swear it didnt hurt at all. I felt pressure when it went in, like someone pushing with a finger, and then when it got to my uterus i felt a strange wiggling feeling, but absolutely no pain at all.

I had an anti-d injection afterwards and that really did hurt more!!!!

So please try not to worry about that. Im sorry i dont have any experience of anything else, but i hope that docs can help you and you get as much rest as possible xxx


----------



## theresarhuebb

hope all is well x


----------



## Semanthia

I have been in the hospital since about 9am yesterday. Things are not looking good for us :cry:
After my anatomy ultrasound I went in for a pelvic exam where they informed me that my cervix is dilated and the sac is bulging out. At that time I was told that they could try to gently push the sac back in and give me a stitch. I was so happy even though I knew it was risky. I figured if they pop the sac oh well because baby won't have a chance if we don't try.
So I get wheeled to the floor where they are suppose to give me the stitch only to be told on need to go to a different floor. When we get to the room they put me in and talked with the nurses it seemed there was a change of plans just in the time it took us to get there.
The doctor who would perform the stitch came in and talked to me. The stitch was still an option but she wanted to do an amnio to make sure there wasn't an infection. If there was an infection they were going to hurry up and have me deliver and if not then we could pursue our options. I'm not going to lie the amnio kind of hurt but I just kept thinking of my healthy baby girl. They had to stick the needle in twice (the lady who stuck it in had not been successful in getting to the fluid:dohh:) and while it was in they wiggled it around which caused bad menstrual like cramping. I had some cramping and lower back ache for a little while after. It surprisingly didn't hurt at all when they took the needle out.
So after waiting for the results the lady who poked me twice with the giant needle came in to tell me that my amnio came back great, there was no infection and all the other things (not sure what those things are) came back great. However she did not bring only good news, she informed me that the doctor who would put the stitch in didn't want to do for fear of causing my cervix to rip making it difficult for future pregnancy and/or popping the sac. She said it was just too dangerous and that they were just going to "wait it out". I could tell by those words and the sympathetic look on her face that meant they would not be doing anything to try to save my baby :cry:
So here I am on strict bed rest waiting for the worst. Right now I need nothing short of a miracle. Although most of me is trying to prepare myself for when it happens another part of me is hoping and praying for some kind of miracle, I know they happen all the time.

What makes this harder is the fact that our little girl is healthy and growing strong. I saw her twice yesterday on the ultrasound and it made me so sad because she is happy as a clam in there and has no idea that her life may be over before she got a chance to live it. If she was unhealthy or had a genetic disorder I think it might make it easier. I would never abort my baby because of a genetic disorder (personally) but it would give me reason on why this is happening.


----------



## mummy2lola

Oh sweetheart I pray that baby stays happy and healthy in there for at least another 8 weeks,what a horrible situation.did they say why ur cervix has opened at all or do they not know? Xxx


----------



## Chase

A very similar thing happened to me with my twins hun and I did have a stitch, which unfortunately did tear through my cervix. I have been told that they should never have done the stitch as I could have gone a lot longer without it but I guess I will never know. If I could go back in time I would not have had one and would have just stayed on bedrest in hospital, but then it is different with twins to having one, and apparently stitches past 20 wks in twin preg is proven to make you more likely to lose them, whereas the evidence for it with singletons is not clear. 
My heart breaks for you in this position, I fully know how you feel and remember seeing my babies in scans when I didn't know what was happening and I felt exactly the same as they were healthy too.
Please keep us posted and don't lose hope. Whatever decision you make with your medical team please rest and don't move and hopefully you will be able to get to a stage where your baby can survive. You will be in my thoughtsxxx


----------



## Semanthia

Despite being told this is not my fault and that it wasn't anything I did or didn't do that caused this, I feel guilty. They only thing wrong with this pregnancy is my cervix everything else is perfect.
I am embarrassed about what people might think or say. Things like "She can't even carry a baby to term" keep plaguing my mind. I know they are because of my own insecurities with this. It's weird because I would never think that about anyone else.
I have already decided no matter what happens if we have future pregnancies I will not be telling people until it is viable and we won't be buying things until the end. If I could get away with not buying stuff until after having the baby I would.
It just doesn't seem fair.


----------



## Cloe

Dear, 

Thank so much for letting us know how you are doing. You are in my thoughts and hoping, wishing and praying that everything turns out well for you and your little baby girl!!! I dearly, dearly hope so!!! I am sending you big big :hugs: and all the luck in the world!!! :flower: Keep your chin up!!! We are all with you!!! :awww:

Cloe :shipw:


----------



## Semanthia

i_want_one said:


> Oh sweetheart I pray that baby stays happy and healthy in there for at least another 8 weeks,what a horrible situation.did they say why ur cervix has opened at all or do they not know? Xxx

Yes I have an incompetent cervix, I've never had surgery on it nor have I had a rough delivery before (this is my first :cry:).
I will need to get a stitch early on with any future pregnancies. I just don't want to have to go through this over and over again, I don't think I could handle it. 
I know many people have great success stories which gave me hope but everyone is different.


----------



## faun

Thinking of you and praying that baby manages to stay put x


----------



## theresarhuebb

aww thats sad hun, well make sure you stay in bed then, have everyone running around after you. stay strong little girl may you stay put till the time is right to say hello to the world :) does she have a name? i cant imagine what your going through, just hope for the best outcome for you both xx


----------



## BabyBoyle

will say prayers for you hun, im sure you will be strong, stay relaxed, best wishes that the rest of the pregnancy is uneventful and she stays put!! :D xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chase

I understand. Life is not fair. There are so many things that will be going through your mind at the moment, but try not to think to far ahead yet. I am pregnant again and have told as few people as possible and have not bought a thing, but there is still some hope for your little girl, so try not to worry about these things yet.


----------



## CeeCee2010

As I said sweetie my mam had the same with me and I was born 10 days overdue at 9 and a half pounds! Medical care has improved ten fold over the last 24 (nearly 25) years. Miracles can happen sweetie and I will be praying for you and your little one XXX


----------



## mummy2lola

Oh ok,my sil has an incompetant cervix which started opening at 20wks,baby stayed put until 29wks and is now a happy 13yo.I know all these stories don't help how ur feeling at the mo babe but I'm praying ur little princess clings on until it's time to be safe with her mummy xx


----------



## southerngal2

:hugs:

I just want you to know that I will be praying for you and your baby.
God performs miracles everyday.


----------



## ermm23a

Praying that baby girl stays put long enough to be safely delivered. So sorry you're going through this.


----------



## helloeveryone

Not much to say but,:hugs::hugs: and please rest up...


----------



## Kaileymonster

Hugs and best wishes for you and your little lady!!!

Hope your one of the miracle stories we hear about!!


----------



## Lottie86

I am keeping absolutely everything crossed for you that she stays put until at least 24 weeks :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mommytoTandE

I am praying for you and your little one! Please stay off your feet and pray she stays there until 24 weeks at the earliest. I wonder if putting your feet up while laying down will use gravity to your advantage. :hugs:


----------



## emmsie27

I'm so sorry that you are going through this, I'm thinking of you :hugs: xx


----------



## Sherri81

Wow, I mean, I don't really know what to say. I was pretty much in your shoes 5.5 months ago... I delivered my little girl at 23+3, due to an infection no one believed I had. And she didn't make it. The guilt hasn't left me yet, and I still wonder 'would things have been different if a Dr believed I had an infection?'. I was also feeling her move and listening to her heartbeat up until about 2 minutes before she came out... It was beyond hard hearing that and knowing she wasn't going to make it...

But here you are, and it's not over yet. Have you asked them to reverse your bed into a Trendelenberg pisition? They will make your bed so your feet are elevated above your head. It's not comfortable in the least, but it's trying to get gravity to pull your membranes back where they belong naturally. If your membranes fall back without rupturing, perhaps a cerclage will then be an option.

Drink lots of water to stave off infection and to stop your uterus from becoming irritated.

I've heard eating alot of protein has the effect of making your gestational sac stronger and harder to break, which would be beneficial. You might want to get someone to bring you Activia yogurt. I can't guarantee it, but so far eating alot of it daily has helped me stave off infections. Right now, infection is a big danger as you have lost the protection of the cervix in keeping infection out. I take antibiotics everyday to try to stop a reoccurrence of my infection, but taking antibiotics everyday usually leads to a secondary infection, usually yeast. So far, I haven't had one.

Have they got you on antibiotics preventatively?

They need to limit or stop internal exams or scans. Each one they does puts you at a greater risk of rupture or infection.

Is there another Dr there who might do the stitch on you? This one Dr declined, but if you still feel that's your best shot, get a second opinion.

I hope this has given you some ideas. Just hang in there, and keep us updated.


----------



## MissFox

I'm so sorry for wht you are going through! One of the girls in 3rd tri (NikoleRae) had a stitch placed at 20 weeks and strict bed rest- she just delivered her baby boy at 29.5 weeks and he is about 3lb8oz and breathing on his own (he does have 23%oxygen but that's not bad!!) He has some issues but for the most part is doing great. I wish you much luck in your journey and much success on keeping your princess inside!


----------



## Plunky

I'm praying for your little miracle!! I'm so sorry you're going through this :( xoxo I will be praying all morning!!!


----------



## Clo

Thinking of u hun and praying ur little one holds on in there xxx


----------



## Darlingdamsel

((hug)) 

There are no words.


----------



## Laralou

Thoughts and prayers are with you. I have a friend pregnant w/ twins who's going through kind of the same thing. She has been in the hospital but has now made it to 29 weeks (!) and they're sending her home tomorrow. She'll be on strict bed rest until she delivers, of course, but she's surpassed all expectations. The important thing to remember is that there is always hope. Hang on....


----------



## Juicybaby88

You are in my prayers hunni..i hope that you and your baby will be ok!!xxx


----------



## midori1999

I'm sorry you're going through this. :hugs:

Try very hard to stay positive. I know it's easier said than done, but doctoprs always give you a picture of doom and gloom and worst case scenario. Babies after 23 weeks have a chance if there are no other complications (although you might have to fight to get care for her at this gestation) so that is only just under another 5 weeks to hang on.


----------



## Tracy81

I am praying for you and your little one. Hope to hear some good news soon. X x x


----------



## Mirrie

:hugs::hugs::hugs: We are all here for you, dont lose hope just yet- and dont blame yourself, we all have bits of our bodys that dont work so well or at all and theres no way you could have known that xx fingers and toes crossed that things work out for you and your lovely baby hunni xxxxx


----------



## 4sndsgrt

praying for your LO, be strong and stay positive, we're thinking of you:hugs:.


----------



## Weezie123

I was just thinking is it not possible to get a second opinion about having a stitch in your cervix from another specialist? My thoughts are with you x


----------



## honey08

im not pregnant but wanting to pop in with hugs hope ur LO hangs on it there xxxx


----------



## sardando

Oh how terribly worrying for you. I hope your little one stays put for as long as possible. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers x


----------



## nkbapbt

I am so sorry you are going through this...:hugs:

I don't know if this will help you..but while we were in the NICU with our son who was born 17 weeks early, our neighbor in our semi private was a mom who's waters broke completely at 16 weeks. She had no fluid what so ever. She was not put on bed rest either as the doctors gave her ZERO hope and told her the baby would die at some point soon. But each time they went for an US baby Cole was just fine, no fluid but ok.

He was born at 30 weeks and though he had very poor lungs (even worse off than our son's) he was healthy in so many ways that they all said he would not be. I just saw him a few months ago, and he is amazing! He does still have poor lungs, but he isn't "sickly" either. It just when he gets sick.

Babies with zero hope beat the odds all the time honey, keep your chin up!


----------



## hayley x

:( so sorry to read this, I'm hoping baby manages to stay put for a good 6 week + :hugs: thinking of you x


----------



## Babybear1985

sending you all the love and hugs I possibly can huni xxxx


----------



## luvnmybumpx4

I have no experience with incompetent cervix but I just wanted to send my prayers to you and your LO, stay strong and keep positive, it's amazing how much our babys can fight before even being born!! Stay put baby and lots of :hugs: for you mommy. Please keep us updated hun :hugs:


----------



## Apen2009

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. Keep your hope, your faith and know that many many women are praying for you and your beautiful little girl.


----------



## Semanthia

I was released from the hospital today and put on strict bed rest with bathroom privileges. The doctor came in to talk to us about what could happen next. She said if I manage to stay pregnant for the next 5 weeks then I will go back to the hospital where they will do things to keep me from being in labor for as long as possible. The reason they didn't do much now is because baby is too small to survive and she was very concerned about giving me a stitch.
I asked her what are chances are of me making it to five weeks and she simply replied with "not good":cry:. Despite that knowledge I am going with my very small, almost non-existent chance. I have hope for my baby as does my family and you lovely ladies on here.
I live 3 hours away from friends and family (we moved to where we live now for Hubby's work), I'm very lucky to have 6 people (on top of hubby) willing to take turns coming out and helping us out while hubby is at work. 
We have made it through the day without losing our baby, we have made it through two days total since this has gone down.
I have a doctors appointment on the 1st, so hopefully we can make attend that without any bad news.

Thank you all for your support and prayers.:hugs:


----------



## Sherri81

You could still try the reverse trendelenberg at home with a little creativity. Gravity really can do wonders to pull your gestational sac back up... We went out and got one of those foam mattress things... like the yellow kind. And we just fashioned it into a wedge that started at my back with the narrowest part of the wedge, and ending at my feet with the widest end of the wedge. Its not a true reverse trendelenberg, but it can help still fight gravity.

And try the yogurt trick, as infections are one of your biggest hurdles right now. If you were to contact a vaginal infection, then they wouldn't even try to delay the delivery of the baby. That's what happened with me. Once the infection ascended through my cervix and hit the sac, it ruptured it and travelled into the sac and infected Devon, the fluid, the sac, and eventually, my uterus... As soon as they detected the infection, they said they wouldn't even try to stop the baby from coming, as the baby has no chance of surviving that.

So still drink lots of water, try to do a reverse trendelenberg if you can at home, and try the yogurt. Good luck.


----------



## Britt11

oh hon my thoughts and prayers go out to you, I am so sorry you are going through this. :cry:You and I are exactly the same distance along I cant imagine.
please, please, dont leave that bed unless absolutely necessary 
:hugs:
please keep us posted hon and keep strong


----------



## Plunky

this little baby..oh keep talking to your little one! There is hope beyond hope when God has His way!! Lord we ask for your safety around this litle one and her momma. Send your ministering angels.. to comfort and continue to protect. Thank you for miracles, we are asking for a lot of miracles, but we say no to the negative words spoken and yes to the good reports!! amen!!


----------



## Sevenladybugs

Praying for you :hugs: I hope baby stays put!


----------



## babesx3

Massive :hugs:
U are in my thoughts XXX


----------



## My4thmiracle

You must be petrified, keep resting darling, here's to your baby staying put for another 5 weeks xxxx

As for doctors appointment, they should be coming out to you xxx


----------



## Lea8198

Oh hun, I am so so sorry you are having to go through this. I know the doctors might think you have little chance of getting through this but whilst there is some chance you still have some hope. We all have hope for you and we are right here for you looking for updates in this thread. Keep strong. Every single day that passes is a step forward. Do what the girls here suggest, raise your legs, stay in bed, eat yoghurt etc. I have everything crossed for you.

Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## littleblonde

dont bend down or lean. I was in the bath and leant forward to pull plug out and that made my waters pop. I wasnt in labour nor was baby engaged so think that helped to pop them. Try and keep hold of that good thought.


----------



## Babybear1985

I keep coming back to read your thread hun as my thoughts have really been with you....stay in bed!!! do not move!!! lol, I know this is an awful time for you but i think holding on to the little bit of positive attitude will help you and although Im not much for god...i have my reasons etc I cnt think of anything to do but pray for you and your little one.....you could call be a selfish beliverer that I pray when something is wrong but if its helps ill pray every night and dad for you....

much love xxx


----------



## mum2millsxx

Keeping everything crossed and hoping your baby makes it through next few weeks.. Stay strong and hopeful will be praying for you and ur little one xxx


----------



## cbmd

I have been keeping an eye on your post for the last few days and its great to see she is hanging on in there, Its great you have such a positive attitude. I was told by doctors id never get pregnant and if i did i wouldnt be able to carry it, but im now 20 weeks, obviously its still early days but i do think doctors prepare for you the worst when in fact the very opposite can happen.
Im keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you both. xxxx


----------



## butterfly80

Oh hun you really are in my thoughts, I pray/hope/cross everything that all works out for you. Rest, rest and rest some more. Keep us updated

big big hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thinking of you and your lil girl, I hope she manages to stay put. xxxxxx


----------



## Lawhra

My heart and thoughts go out to you :hugs: I really hope you make it 5 weeks and then more once they do something for you.


----------



## Apen2009

I'm still praying for you over here. . . Good luck with your appointment on the first!! 

I thought we could find some stuff for you to do while you are on bedrest. . being that you are likely to go stir crazy. . .I assume you have a laptop being that you gave us ladies an update. . if so, check out this website: lumosity.com - -- it's actually a brain exercising website but they have a ton of 'games' you can do to keep yourself entertained and you can do it for free. It tracks your scores so you can challenge yourself the next round so it makes it somewhat entertaining. . . Maybe it will help pass a little time. 
It's not much for sure, but a simple distraction from your large worries. . . I hope you are getting pampered!! :hugs:


----------



## Berniep

Sorry you r going thru this, I hope she hangs on xxx


----------



## pandabub

I've just read through your thread honey and just wanted to say that I am so sorry and I have everything crossed for you. With regards to the suggestion that your chances are 'not good' of making it through another five weeks - have faith. Medical professionals say such things all the time only to be proven wrong. Lots of hugs hun, you are in my thoughts xxx


----------



## kanga

good luck hun, hope your little one stays safe in there for another 5 weeks at least xxxxxxxx


----------



## SugarFairy

Big *hugs* sweetie
Hoping she stays put for at least the next 5 weeks xx


----------



## BabyBoyle

:( Praying for you..

as said, the doctors always prepare you for the worst, im sure baby will hang on and prove them wrong :) 

xxxx


----------



## Luvmysunshine

Saying prayers every day for you, your OH, and your little one. Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## CLH_X3

Massive hugs Hun, hang in there... 
I hope everything works out for u and baby stays put for at least another 6/7 weeks! Hopefully longer, just relax as much as you can ... Thinking of you x


----------



## kelzyboo

:hugs: hang in there little baby, praying for you both xx


----------



## emilyjade

hope she hangs on in there for you :hugs:


----------



## mommytoTandE

Praying so hard for you! Please keep your feet up and stay positive!!!! Much love to you. xxoo


----------



## krisnjay

I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Just keep resting and keep your stress level low (I know, easier said than done).


----------



## ermm23a

Just remember God is in control. Try not to let the negativity of the doctors get you down. They just want you to be prepared for the worst. Just take it day by day. Praying for you and baby girl.


----------



## Semanthia

We had another blessed day! I am trying to focus on one day at a time. I am just in total shock of everything that has happened. I don't understand it, I know I'm not suppose to understand the great plan of life but you can't blame me for trying.
I keep telling baby girl to stay put and that we love her very much. 
Today I have felt pretty good but I feel like hubby hasn't been able to express his feelings because he is trying to stay strong for us. I started a journal recording my eventful pregnancy and suggested he start one too. So he will have a place to channel his emotions if he won't share them with me, friends or family. He has shared a little but I always notice he is trying to stop himself from crying. He has been wonderful! We decided to splurge on somethings mostly because I am on bed rest but it is also helping to lift his spirits. He went out and bought a new tv for our bedroom and some other goods. I believe in retail therapy, he does not, but I have seen it benefiting him.
I can not thank you ladies enough for all your support and prayers, we appreciate it. I will def. update if things take a turn for the worst or if things stay the same I'll update after my doctors appointment on Tuesday.


----------



## MissFox

I'm glad to hear today went well. I hope that they continue to go well for many weeks to come! SOmetimes our men try to stay strong for us because they are supposed to. Be so happy that he is trying and the journal is a great idea for both of you. 
I'm thinking of you, your man and your precious little girl!


----------



## AmyLouise89

Semanthia said:


> I have been in the hospital since about 9am yesterday. Things are not looking good for us :cry:
> After my anatomy ultrasound I went in for a pelvic exam where they informed me that my cervix is dilated and the sac is bulging out. At that time I was told that they could try to gently push the sac back in and give me a stitch. I was so happy even though I knew it was risky. I figured if they pop the sac oh well because baby won't have a chance if we don't try.
> So I get wheeled to the floor where they are suppose to give me the stitch only to be told on need to go to a different floor. When we get to the room they put me in and talked with the nurses it seemed there was a change of plans just in the time it took us to get there.
> The doctor who would perform the stitch came in and talked to me. The stitch was still an option but she wanted to do an amnio to make sure there wasn't an infection. If there was an infection they were going to hurry up and have me deliver and if not then we could pursue our options. I'm not going to lie the amnio kind of hurt but I just kept thinking of my healthy baby girl. They had to stick the needle in twice (the lady who stuck it in had not been successful in getting to the fluid:dohh:) and while it was in they wiggled it around which caused bad menstrual like cramping. I had some cramping and lower back ache for a little while after. It surprisingly didn't hurt at all when they took the needle out.
> So after waiting for the results the lady who poked me twice with the giant needle came in to tell me that my amnio came back great, there was no infection and all the other things (not sure what those things are) came back great. However she did not bring only good news, she informed me that the doctor who would put the stitch in didn't want to do for fear of causing my cervix to rip making it difficult for future pregnancy and/or popping the sac. She said it was just too dangerous and that they were just going to "wait it out". I could tell by those words and the sympathetic look on her face that meant they would not be doing anything to try to save my baby :cry:
> So here I am on strict bed rest waiting for the worst. Right now I need nothing short of a miracle. Although most of me is trying to prepare myself for when it happens another part of me is hoping and praying for some kind of miracle, I know they happen all the time.
> 
> What makes this harder is the fact that our little girl is healthy and growing strong. I saw her twice yesterday on the ultrasound and it made me so sad because she is happy as a clam in there and has no idea that her life may be over before she got a chance to live it. If she was unhealthy or had a genetic disorder I think it might make it easier. I would never abort my baby because of a genetic disorder (personally) but it would give me reason on why this is happening.

This just described my pregnancy to a T last year...I was 19 weeks 3 days but instead of being put on bed rest, I didn't even get that chance & dr wouldn't stitch cause sac was bulging and he said he'd bust it so I delivered a few hours later. I really hope things go different for you & get better. I'm pregnant again at 10 weeks 3 days & I can't find a stupid doctor to stitch my cervix. He says going by my past pregnancy & being high risk anyways it sounds like I have incompetent cervix but "by the books" he can't do anything about it unless I've lost 2-3 babies. Which to me is STUPID. So I'm stuck just "taking it easy" right now & "waiting it out" as the OB says. Good luck hun!


----------



## babesx3

AmyLouise89 said:


> Semanthia said:
> 
> 
> I have been in the hospital since about 9am yesterday. Things are not looking good for us :cry:
> After my anatomy ultrasound I went in for a pelvic exam where they informed me that my cervix is dilated and the sac is bulging out. At that time I was told that they could try to gently push the sac back in and give me a stitch. I was so happy even though I knew it was risky. I figured if they pop the sac oh well because baby won't have a chance if we don't try.
> So I get wheeled to the floor where they are suppose to give me the stitch only to be told on need to go to a different floor. When we get to the room they put me in and talked with the nurses it seemed there was a change of plans just in the time it took us to get there.
> The doctor who would perform the stitch came in and talked to me. The stitch was still an option but she wanted to do an amnio to make sure there wasn't an infection. If there was an infection they were going to hurry up and have me deliver and if not then we could pursue our options. I'm not going to lie the amnio kind of hurt but I just kept thinking of my healthy baby girl. They had to stick the needle in twice (the lady who stuck it in had not been successful in getting to the fluid:dohh:) and while it was in they wiggled it around which caused bad menstrual like cramping. I had some cramping and lower back ache for a little while after. It surprisingly didn't hurt at all when they took the needle out.
> So after waiting for the results the lady who poked me twice with the giant needle came in to tell me that my amnio came back great, there was no infection and all the other things (not sure what those things are) came back great. However she did not bring only good news, she informed me that the doctor who would put the stitch in didn't want to do for fear of causing my cervix to rip making it difficult for future pregnancy and/or popping the sac. She said it was just too dangerous and that they were just going to "wait it out". I could tell by those words and the sympathetic look on her face that meant they would not be doing anything to try to save my baby :cry:
> So here I am on strict bed rest waiting for the worst. Right now I need nothing short of a miracle. Although most of me is trying to prepare myself for when it happens another part of me is hoping and praying for some kind of miracle, I know they happen all the time.
> 
> What makes this harder is the fact that our little girl is healthy and growing strong. I saw her twice yesterday on the ultrasound and it made me so sad because she is happy as a clam in there and has no idea that her life may be over before she got a chance to live it. If she was unhealthy or had a genetic disorder I think it might make it easier. I would never abort my baby because of a genetic disorder (personally) but it would give me reason on why this is happening.
> 
> This just described my pregnancy to a T last year...I was 19 weeks 3 days but instead of being put on bed rest, I didn't even get that chance & dr wouldn't stitch cause sac was bulging and he said he'd bust it so I delivered a few hours later. I really hope things go different for you & get better. I'm pregnant again at 10 weeks 3 days & I can't find a stupid doctor to stitch my cervix. He says going by my past pregnancy & being high risk anyways it sounds like I have incompetent cervix but "by the books" he can't do anything about it unless I've lost 2-3 babies. Which to me is STUPID. So I'm stuck just "taking it easy" right now & "waiting it out" as the OB says. Good luck hun!Click to expand...

Thats terrible :( they really should give u a stitch can u get a second opinion?
So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## londonangel

Really hoping that little one hangs on in there and everything goes okay. Sending positive thoughts your way xx


----------



## theresarhuebb

Semanthia said:


> We had another blessed day! I am trying to focus on one day at a time. I am just in total shock of everything that has happened. I don't understand it, I know I'm not suppose to understand the great plan of life but you can't blame me for trying.
> I keep telling baby girl to stay put and that we love her very much.
> Today I have felt pretty good but I feel like hubby hasn't been able to express his feelings because he is trying to stay strong for us. I started a journal recording my eventful pregnancy and suggested he start one too. So he will have a place to channel his emotions if he won't share them with me, friends or family. He has shared a little but I always notice he is trying to stop himself from crying. He has been wonderful! We decided to splurge on somethings mostly because I am on bed rest but it is also helping to lift his spirits. He went out and bought a new tv for our bedroom and some other goods. I believe in retail therapy, he does not, but I have seen it benefiting him.
> I can not thank you ladies enough for all your support and prayers, we appreciate it. I will def. update if things take a turn for the worst or if things stay the same I'll update after my doctors appointment on Tuesday.

aww glad to hear your staying postitive :) its a hard time for yous to go through. hope your little girl stay put and grows stronger looking forward to hearing more good news x


----------



## MiissDior

Thinking of you and Hope your lil miracle hangs in there
and you make it to your safe point.. or even better u make the full term

Wish u all the best Babe xxxx


----------



## camishantel

:hugs: praying for you and your baby girl


----------



## Hopefulheath

Thinking of you hon, try to stay positive. Wishing you every bit of luck for your little girl :hugs: remember every day is a step closer xxx


----------



## Newdreemz

Hugz babe...and your in my prayers.


----------



## Ember

Good luck and don't let the doctors get you down. Stay positive and you will get through this. Each day brings you closer and closer to a happy, healthy birth. I would try the bed positioning that was mentioned to try to get gravity to work for you. Maybe if you can get gravity to work, they can do the stitch. Don't be afraid to get second opinions. Hang in there. We are all pulling for you and your LO! :hugs:


----------



## RosieCheeks

Keeping you and baby girl in my thoughts and prayers. Stay strong and think positive.


----------



## Semanthia

Just got back from the doctors office and good news (well good in our situation anyways). I was 2 cm dilated at the hospital (Thursday) and I have not dilated anymore since then:thumbup:. Obviously I'm not in the clear and it's hard to say how things will go but to me this is good. I still have my hope and faith.
Then we got to hear baby's healthy heart pumping away made me smile. I can't believe how much I love her already. I might have to fight for a while but I'll do anything for her.


----------



## CandyApple19

Brilliant news, CMON LIL GIRL STAY PUT =D


----------



## tabitha561

Thats great news! I hope it stays like that! :hug:


----------



## MissFox

Glad to hear it! Keep it up!


----------



## faun

Fantastic news, good job baby you stick tight :)


----------



## CeeCee2010

Memo for baby - stay put and stop trying to wriggle out! Your mummy deserves a few more weeks rest yet ok? Now you stay snuggled up nice and warm for a while longer yet and mummy will meet you in 22 weeks time! Hope she can hear my memo for her! Still praying for you both XXX


----------



## abc123x

Wonderful news! Just keep yourself in bed as much as possible. I have a friend who was in a similar situation(she was actually 19 weeks) and she made it to 28! Of course baby was still not born the way us women hope they will be, but she made it and is a beautiful 1 year old!

The doctors gave her little hope and told her that the most she'd probably make it to was 21, and even then that would be impressive. They were wrong. 

Try not to stress more than you need to, that alone will make your little girl more vulnerable. Stay positive and keep yourself relaxed. Keep trying to distract yourself and think about other things. All of us on B&B will be cheering and praying for you!


----------



## Lawhra

That is great news! Keep resting up and staying positive :)


----------



## theresarhuebb

brill news hope all goes well x


----------



## JWandBump

*That's great news  Thinking of you and your little girl xx*


----------



## mummy2lola

That's brill babe,praying she stays put for alot longer xx


----------



## rensben

good news my dear. take it one day at a time..that's all you can do. I know bed rest is hard. I did it for 10 weeks and there were days when I thought I was going crazy. Try to sleep, read and pass the time doing things you like to do (that can be done lying down that is) Keep your pelvis elevated as much as possible and above all try not to stress. It's difficult I know. I have a friend who got through 8 weeks of strict bed rest with no stitch in and she managed to save her twins. The doctors had given her very little hope. Even in my case, the doctors were pessimistic. Just k now that you are doing your best. God bless


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Great news! Hope your little lady stays put for a good long while yet! 

xxx


----------



## camishantel

good news hun hope she stays put until at least 24 weeks but hopefully longer...


----------



## Darlingdamsel

((hug)) Thinking of you both and sending the very best wishes.


----------



## apple_sauce

great news! I will be thinking of you!


----------



## Lauraaraa

thts brill news, heres hoping ya lil girlie stays snug in there
x


----------



## SugarFairy

Thats good news : )
Stay put little lady! x


----------



## My4thmiracle

Great news, hope your good news continues, keep ya chin up and ya legs xxx


----------



## mommytoTandE

great news! Are you keeping your feet and bottom up??? I pray for you everyday that your sweet one stays put!!!


----------



## Lea8198

This is amazing news. Hold tight...you can do it. Still thinking of you x


----------



## spring_baby

Semanthia said:


> Just got back from the doctors office and good news (well good in our situation anyways). I was 2 cm dilated at the hospital (Thursday) and I have not dilated anymore since then:thumbup:. Obviously I'm not in the clear and it's hard to say how things will go but to me this is good. I still have my hope and faith.
> Then we got to hear baby's healthy heart pumping away made me smile. I can't believe how much I love her already. I might have to fight for a while but I'll do anything for her.

fingers crossed for both of us and cowboys angel too who like me keep going into labour but thankfully it only progresses so far, my cervix like yrs keeps opening but was damaged in two of my previous pregnancies so lead to my third pregnancy being a premmature but healthy delivery really hoping to make it to 30 weeks then 32 and so on I live in two week incrememnts. big hug coming yr way xx


----------



## Ember

That is great news that it hasn't dilated any more. Stay positive and hang in there. She's just anxious to meet her mommy. Maybe read her some stories about how patience pays off?


----------



## Babyface179

You are in my prayers x x x


----------



## Pippin

That's great news hon. May it long continue.


----------



## MoonLove

You and your little one will be in my prayers. Stay strong, sweetie. xxx


----------



## ermm23a

Any new updates?


----------



## Ember

Still thinking of you! Hope all is going well! :hugs:


----------



## Semanthia

ermm23a said:


> Any new updates?

Things seem the same so far (fingers crossed). I will know if things changed for sure Thursday.
I am still checking the toilet (the doctors and nurses made it sound like baby would just fall out) I thank God every time I go to the bathroom.
I will def. keep you posted on any news.


----------



## Nataliexx

My fingers are crossed for you :flower:


----------



## Darlingdamsel

Also, fingers crossed!!

((hug))

x


----------



## SugarFairy

Good to hear everythings still good x


----------



## CLH_X3

Glad babys staying put!! Fx for you :)


----------



## Gracemum

You are doing a fantastic job, keep strong for your beautiful baby girl. 

Thinking of you. Everyday that passes is a day she gets stronger.

x x x


----------



## Ember

Huge :hugs: glad you are staying strong and LO is staying put! You're getting closer and closer! Hang in there!


----------



## theresarhuebb

aww thats good then fingers crossed for thursday x


----------



## bump#1

Got all my fingers and toes crossed for you. x


----------



## Darlingdamsel

Thinking of you today.


----------



## SugarFairy

Hey lovely, how did it go? x


----------



## Semanthia

Things seem to be going well. The doctor didn't want to check my cervix today, she said there is no need to monkey around down there if I feel the same and I haven't had any bleeding or leaking. I am glad she didn't because I am nervous about irritating it, but I wish there was a way to know if it has dilated anymore without actually pestering it. I fear that saying things are well when I really don't know might jinx us.
My doctor was thrilled that I made it another week. She told me to keep doing what I have been doing. We listen to baby's heart and it was around 160 as usual (thank God) and I'm measuring at 21 weeks. I have an ultrasound and doctors appointment next Thursday woo hoo. I can't wait to see my baby again (on the screen, I don't want to see her in person for a long long time, keep cookin' baby).
Thanks for all your prayers and thoughts. We are just taking everything one day at a time. 

Once I hit 22 weeks they will put me in the hospital for just bed rest and they probably won't give me steroids for baby until 24 weeks. However all that sounded like it was really up to the doctor at the hospital. I really want to get past 24 weeks but I'm focusing on just getting to 22 weeks. If I reach a bunch of small goals I will eventually reach my big ones.


----------



## camishantel

yay so glad everything is still going ok.. just keep up what you are doing hun.. 14 days and you will be at the 22 week mark...


----------



## SugarKisses

im keeping things crossed for you and I agree, doing small mile stones at a time are easy to get through hun. Ive been there myself. xx


----------



## MoonLove

Stay put little one! x


----------



## Lea8198

Yay! You are doing really well. I will continue to cross everything for you x


----------



## saranya.kish

My dear,
you are so great to take it strong and with courage!
I will keep you in my prayers. Stay strong and positive.


----------



## jellytot3

Glad everything is going well. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## SugarFairy

Well if its not bad news, then its fair to say its good news :thumbup:
Glad she's staying put x


----------



## mum2millsxx

Stay put little baby!! You keep resting dont do anything.. roll on when you are 22 weeks xx


----------



## CLH_X3

Yay!!!! I'm glad things are going so well x


----------



## cazza22

Keep cooking gorgeous little bubs xxxxx good luck sweetie xxxxx


----------



## Tracy81

Glad everything is going well. Stay put little one. X x x


----------



## RosieCheeks

Yayyy! Stay put little one!! Crossing everything I have (not just my fingers) for you!


----------



## Ember

So glad things are going well! And you sound so positive, I'm sure that helps keep everything going smoothly, too. Huge :hugs: Hang in there, not long till your 22 week goal and then not long till 24 weeks. You have a very good attitude about reaching small goals to get to the bigger ones! :hugs: You are so strong! Hang in there LO! It's a lot comfier inside mommy's belly than it is outside anyway! Take advantage of her womb while you can!


----------



## MissFox

Excellent!!! You've made one goal and hopefully the next two roll on quickly for you and your little girl! <3


----------



## Darlingdamsel

((hug))

Glad no news was good news! 

We are all thinking of you and the little one.


----------



## faun

YAY, well done baby keep hanging in there. I am so pleased hun i must admit was a bit worried as you hadn't updated for a bit but this is great news. Only 13 days till 22 weeks so 27 days till 24 not long really just keep doing what your doing as its obviously working xxx


----------



## aussiemum

I hope things are still going well for you.... I think they can check your cervix via ultrasound they can measure and see how things are going without too much hands on down there!! Good luck and sending lots of calming dust your way!


----------



## Gracemum

Keep resting! You are doing an amazing job.

Keep us updated - I love to read 'no change' x


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Glad your Lo's hanging in there. :happydance:

I hope things continue 'not to change' and that she stays put until it's safe for her to emerge! 

Good luck. 

xxx


----------



## curlew

glad to hear that she is staying put. Keeping my fingers crossed for you both.


----------



## RosieCheeks

Any new updates?


----------



## SugarFairy

Hey lovely, how you doing? x


----------



## Gracemum

I was wondering the same thing......


----------



## abc123x

Great news! I was thinking about you, but couldn't find the thread.

Am I the only one who notices that there are updates every 4 pages? She doesn't have to update until 20. Lol!


----------



## Helly

Youre doing brilliant, like the Doc said keep doing what youre doing, i did 5 weeks in hospital before my son was born, you would be surprised how quickly you get used to it x


----------



## Plunky

only a few more weeks until you're out of the danger zone!! sweet and beautiful girls, I'm.. xxoo praying!


----------



## mommytoTandE

Stay put baby! I am so glad to see you are still hanging on! I hope your ultrasound goes well - is it tomorrow or next week? Keep those feet up and stay hydrated! Many prayers and thoughts your way! :)


----------



## Lea8198

Thinking of you x


----------



## ermm23a

Any updates? Still praying for both you and baby.


----------



## Ember

Good luck at your scan tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Semanthia

At 1:15 am today I gave birth to a beautiful and perfect baby girl who was unfortunately too early and too small to survive. Her name is Charlotte Mae (leaving last name out for privacy) and she weighed 9.4 ounces and was 9 3/4 inches long. Though she was only with us for a short time we love her very much and and will greatly miss her. We are completely heartbroken and will be taking the next few days to ourselves to mourn our loss and start healing. Thank you to everyone for your support. When I have come to better terms with what has happened I may write my story in the second trimester losses.


----------



## CMarie

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I bet she was absolutely beautiful. I'll be praying for you and your OH


----------



## cammy

I am so sorry to hear that. xxo


----------



## mafiamom

oh hunny :( i am so very very sorry. words just cant express it. my heart just fell when i saw that you put final update....

you will be in my prayers. again i am just heart broken for you~


----------



## nkbapbt

I am so sorry hon. My thoughts are with you, your husband and daughter. :hugs:


----------



## BBonBoard

i am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## twinmummy06

im so sorry for your loss. my thoughts are with you and your family :hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

I'm so sorry for your loss. :cry: I lost a baby at 20 weeks to the same issue. Please take care of yourself and talk to your doctors about prevention and care for an incompetent cervix. :hugs: Here's my story if and when you want to read it. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/second-trimester-losses/434005-avalon.html


----------



## aliss

I'm so sorry to hear that. Charlotte Mae is a beautiful name, it's terrible she was taken too soon.


----------



## camishantel

I am so sorry hun :hugs: you and your family are in my prayers


----------



## SassyLou

I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## Ember

I am so sorry for your loss. You, your OH, and your daughter are in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## aussiemum

How very heart breaking to here. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family in this devistating time. There are no words that will help at the moment but I am sure I speak for all here when I say our shoulders are here whenever you need them. God bless you little Charotte Mae, spread your wings and fly little angel!:hugs:


----------



## mommytoTandE

I am so sorry hun for your loss. What a beautiful name you gave her. Please take good care of yourself. I wish there was more I could say... I am just so sorry and heartbroken for you :hugs:


----------



## RosieCheeks

I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## MiissDior

Take as much time as you need.. and only when your ready
Your an almighty Brave Girl, who deserves nothing but the best
Your strenght is inspirational

You and Your family
and most of all your tiny angel princess
are in my taughts, gone too soon...

from one angel mummy to another
Just want to send you massive hugs and love
and wishing you all the strenght in the world at this hard time

SLEEP TIGHT CHARLOTTE MAE xx​


----------



## ermm23a

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## MissFox

:hugs: :hugs: I am so very sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## emmalee

So so so sorry for you take care of yourself


----------



## Hemoon

Sending loads of love and hugs. Xxxx


----------



## apple_sauce

I am so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sherri81

There are no words, really... I'm sorry this has happened to you. I think we all had such high hopes for you. Please take care.

:hug:


----------



## luvnmybumpx4

Oh hun there is no words to express how deeply sorry I am :hugs: she sounds absolutely perfect. Please take care of yourself hun :hugs:


----------



## Nataliexx

I am so sorry for you loss :(


----------



## katratrina

I am so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## Soon2bemum

So so sorry for your loss. X


----------



## Darlingdamsel

I am truly so very sorry. You and your family are in my thoughts.

Rest in Peace Charlotte.


----------



## Newdreemz

Hugz. Im sorry. Hugz.


----------



## phoebe

So sorry for your loss hun, had really hoped things would work out for u all. Hugs to u and your family xx:hugs:


----------



## Lea8198

So devastated to read this :( You did so well hanging on as long as you did. You and your family are in my thoughts. Lots of love to you xxx I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## lynz85

I'm really sorry to read that! You you husband and charlotte are in my thoughts. Sleep tight little angel. x


----------



## we can't wait

So sorry to hear that. :cry: you and your family are in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## My4thmiracle

My thoughts are with you and your family. Bless you, life is so cruel at times xx


----------



## FEDup1981

So sorry for ur loss xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

so sorry for your loss xxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Freya

I'm so sorry sweetheart, you don't deserve this. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

I'm so, so sorry hon.
Thinking of you x


----------



## CeeCee2010

God bless you and little Charlotte Mae, my prayers are with you both. I'm so incredibly sorry for your loss XXX


----------



## LisaBananaman

So very very sorry to hear this. Thinking of you and your family and your little one too xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

I am so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## rachyh1990

So sorry for your loss hun xx


----------



## jellytot3

When i read "final update" i was praying it was good news :(
So sorry things have ended up this way, my thoughts are with you and your family.
RIP Charlotte Mae xxxxx


----------



## lilwelsh1

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: i am so sorry for your loss hun. Thinking of you and your precious angel xxx


----------



## CLH_X3

So sorry :( x


----------



## Hopefulheath

I'm so very sorry for your loss hon, I can't even imagine the pain you and your family are in. My thoughts are with you. Take care xxxx


----------



## kanga

I'm so sorry :cry:

God bless :hugs: 

x


----------



## faun

So very sorry, thinking of you and your family at this sad time. RIP Charlotte Mae :angel:


----------



## Helly

Im so sorry for your loss, Rest In Peace Little One x


----------



## mummy2lola

Oh no sweetheart I'm so sorry for the loss of Charlotte Mae,fly high little lady xxxxx


----------



## tjw

So sorry to hear of your loss. Thinking of you and your family at this time xx


----------



## zippy4

I'm so so sorry hun. Sending all my love to you and your OH. Fly high gorgeous little angel xx


----------



## BattyNora

Thoughts and prayers are with all three of you. x


----------



## Sooz

I'm so sorry to read your sad update and for the loss of your precious daughter. Fly high little one. xxxx


----------



## BabyBoyle

So sad and sorry to read this sweetheart, what a beautiful name for a beautiful angel. I'll tell Madison to give her a cuddle. Thoughts are with you N your family. 

:( xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## humblebum

So sorry to hear this, rest in peace little one, thinking of you xxx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

I'm so sorry to hear this :cry:
You and your family are in my thoughts. RIP precious Charlotte Mae :angel:


----------



## Weeplin

Aww hon, I am so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Toria09

So sorry for your loss


----------



## pink_bow

I'm so sorry for the loss of your little girl, thinking of you and your family xx


----------



## theresarhuebb

awww im soo sorry for your loss hun RIP charlotte mae may the angels take care of you for mummy and daddy xx


----------



## littleblonde

Im so sorry .


----------



## hayley x

:( I am so so sorry :hugs: x


----------



## sparky32

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful daughter. Take the time to cuddle her, take pictures and tell her all about her family. Theres a section in the stillbirth section that will give you ideas for lasting memories, to which i am totally grateful for. Take each second as it comes and be gentle on yourself xxx


----------



## Gracemum

Life is just so unfair sometimes. Sending you my condolances. You did everything you could and Charlotte was so loved and wanted. Wish you lots of strength. x x x x


----------



## sophie22

:cry::cry::cry: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sardando

I am so sorry. I cannot imagine how you are feeling right now, but please know that we all care x


----------



## Ladybugbaba

so sorry for your loss hun, how heart breaking :( x x x


----------



## Nibbler

So sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## armywifettc

So, so sorry hun. Tons of hugs and prayers for you.


----------



## Feemee

im so sorry for your loss sweetheart xx


----------



## curlew

I am so sorry. Big hugs to you and your family on the loss of your beautiful daughter Charlotte Mae xxxx


----------



## butterfly80

oh I am so so so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## Pippin

I'm so sorry love. Words can't say how sorry we are. xxx


----------



## fifi-folle

So sorry for the loss of your daughter, Charlotte Mae. x


----------



## cindersmcphee

I am sorry hun on the loss of you daughter. Take care of yourself and when you are ready girls in second tri losses are lovely. I have found it really helpful dealing with things in last few weeks since I lost Zac.


----------



## Ivoryapril

So so sorry :cry: 
xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm so so sorry for your loss, RIP baby Charlotte Mae.xxxx


----------



## krissy1984

I am so sorry for your loss, RIP sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## dizzynic

So sorry for your loss hun xx


----------



## lozenge

I am so sorry for your loss :cry:


----------



## Lettuce

So so sorry to hear about your little girl, in my thoughts and prayers. Xxxx


----------



## 4sndsgrt

I am deeply sad to hear the sad news, hugs for you and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Lawhra

I am so very sorry for your loss. Rest In Peace Charlotte Mae :hugs:


----------



## bobekah

I can offer you a little advice...My cervix was diolated too! 2 cm! I was only 8 weeks and everyone was freaking out...hence I was crying and freaking out too! My doctor sent me to the hospital and I had about 8 tubes of blood taken from me to find out what was going on. I had 2 sacs in me so the doctors all thought I was loosing one. I had cramping and very faint spotting (brown). They released me from the hospital saying that I was going to loose one. Well here I am now at 16 weeks pregnant with twins still! I just rested alot when that was all going on. I hope that your baby is just fine! I will pray for you. I know that it must be really hard as far along as you are and Im sorry for that! XOXO


----------



## ejsmom

Semanthia - I am so sorry for your loss.. I know what you are going through.. Only time will bring you a little peace..

:hug:


----------



## sianyld

so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: xx


----------



## foreverfairy

So sorry hun x


----------



## catgirl

thinking of you x she is perfect and so beautiful. Sleep tight little one xxx


----------



## twinklestar

I'm so so sorry, sweet dreams Charlotte x x


----------



## Luvmysunshine

So sorry Hun. Sleep sweetly baby girl.


----------



## Jellycat

My thoughts are with you, so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## SugarFairy

:hugs: Thinking of you both, so so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## cazza22

i am sat here sobbing for u babe i am so very sorry, Charlotte Mae is absolutely beautiful, Take time to yourselves to mourn ur terrible loss Semanthia my peace be with you & ur OH xxxxx Lov Caz


----------



## gemstone

so very sorry for ur loss :( xx


----------



## Sevenladybugs

I'm so very sorry for your loss! :hugs:


----------



## buttercup29

i am so sorry for your loss hun thinking of you and your family at this sad time x


----------



## AP

I am so so sorry xxxxxx


----------



## ashley2pink

So so sorry:hugs:


----------



## Clever.Name

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Gemma Lou

I am so so sorry. She is absolutely beautiful . Thinking of you and your family x


----------



## Lauraaraa

so sorry for you loss. 

my thughts go out to you. 

xx


----------



## Weezie123

What a beautiful baby, so sorry she had such a short time on earth x


----------



## Chellxx

Oh huni i am so so sorry for your loss, i know you will never heal completly but i hope the pain eases for you and your family xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Doodlepants

I'm so so sorry for your loss :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## lalaland09

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you can find strength during this difficult time. :hugs:


----------

